# Tracing folder, file uccapilog?



## redandmad (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi everyone who would read this!

Tonight I started Windows Live Messenger for the first time since installed, used it for about 30 minutes, sent some photos to my friend, and at the end I´ve seen I have folder named Tracing in my computer, under boot c:\users\user\tracing\Windows Live Messenger-uccapi-o.uccapilog.In this "Tracing" folder has been also a folder WPP Media, but I erased it, just in case. But, the folder named Tracing I can not possibly erase, the system says that the folder in some other program is active, in my pc, it is just opened once. I don´t understand at all!
Is this some kind of hacking? 

Please, please, help!

I am so afraid, the computer doesn´t belong to me, I am staying at my boyfriend´s home and using his pc!


----------

